# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Insumos y Materiales  Sulfato de calcio con 20.42% de azufre y 30.20% de calcio

## Luis40

Yeso agricola compuesto mineral de orijen natural con elevada concentracion de calcio y azufre.
Su uso es de doble proposito como fertilizante natural ideal para los agro exportadores y enmienda de suelo corrector de calinidad, para un suelo con PH elevado.aporte de azufre en forma de sulfato asimilable que permite y aumenta la disponibilidad de los nutrientes como fosforo(p)potacio(k)y nitrogeno.
Orijen de el producto:yacimiento propio
Comercializacion: en sacos laminados de 50klg.
Distribucion:todas las zonas
Pedidos :al nextel 109*0084 Sr. LUIS SOSATemas similares: Calmax fuente de calcio alternativa !!! Deficiencia de calcio en col china. Sulfato de cobre BIOFERTIL SAC : SULFATO DE CALCIO marca TIERRAVERDE !!! Sulfato de Calcio

----------


## rocarorg

saludos, me interesa el yeso o sulfato de calcio, me podria dar precio por tonelada, granulometria y color
gracias

----------

